# Project boozie....



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

650b on an Uzzi. Well, on the back anyway. So far I am very impressed by this experiment. It climbs great, turns great, and thrives on chunk!

gerG


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

Some particulars:
Pacenti DL31 on a 150mm wide hub = solid!
VTT rear tire grips in every direction, and I still haven't managed to rip one open.
I used a shorter shock (8.5x2.5) to compensate for the larger rear wheel.
Also running on the low leverage ratio setting. Should be about 6.5" rear travel.
I used an angleset to make the fork 1 degree steeper. I didn't want the front wheel getting floppy. It feels very good, not chopper-like.
BB height is 14".
Ride is plush, and tracking is confidence inspiring. Loose rocks don't make the back end wag around like my Mojo build, uphill or downhill.

gerG


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Very cool bike! Is that a Maverick or Dorado fork? How much travel with a 29" wheel? 

Looks like the Phoenix area.


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

derby said:


> Very cool bike! Is that a Maverick or Dorado fork? How much travel with a 29" wheel?
> 
> Looks like the Phoenix area.


Thanks Derby

Good spotting. That is a 2005 Dorado fork. Not as nice as the latest, but still very solid. It has been tweaked for 29" use, and has 6.5" travel. It cleared fine on my T29, but I have ~.25" interference on this build due to the taller head tube. I will re-limit the fork, although I would rather just upgrade to a newer model.

Right again. The second photo was taken from Bell Pass in the McDowell mountains. Fun trails up there.

gerG


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

g3rG said:


> 650b on an Uzzi. Well, on the back anyway. So far I am very impressed by this experiment. It climbs great, turns great, and thrives on chunk!
> 
> gerG
> 
> ...


Hay man, Nice bike are those bar end?


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

vice grips said:


> Hay man, Nice bike are those bar end?


Sort of. Although they were marketed as "bar ends" I mount them inboard of my grips. Fantastic for climbing, more ergonomic for cruising, and easy transition to the main grips for downhill. For cruising I just hook thumbs over them and relax my hands. I can upshift with my pinkie, but I have to reach back down with my thumb for a downshift. They also save my controls when I crash.

gerG


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

g3rG said:


> Thanks Derby
> 
> Good spotting. That is a 2005 Dorado fork. Not as nice as the latest, but still very solid. It has been tweaked for 29" use, and has 6.5" travel. It cleared fine on my T29, but I have ~.25" interference on this build due to the taller head tube. I will re-limit the fork, although I would rather just upgrade to a newer model.
> 
> ...


With the Dorado, can you lower the fork tubes in the triple clamps ~.25" to get the bottom clearance? It wouldn't raise the BB and slack the bike much, and lowering the bars the same returns the ride position closely.

How is the the Dorado? I've had a couple Nixons bought new, the TPC+ damping was great but and both had sticktion problems near topout that never broke in.

I have cousins in Phoenix, and visit every few years. I've pedaled around the McDowell Mountain park, the race course and perimeter, gazing up at the mountain just west thinking that looked fun if there was access. Is that Bell Pass area? I'll have to ask where the access is next time. Last time there about 4 years ago riding Mormon and National up and down, it seems way harder than 12 or 13 years ago my first time, maybe I'm just older and slower, but it was much more ridable back then with much less bike than my HD now, I think it's really eroded now in sections that used to be climbable, and major trials or FR skills needed to get down those sections now. I'd like to try down Geronimo, can you ride back to the So. Mountain parking area without a lot of car traffic? or a trail over the lower east end ridge back? Again I can ask next time at a bike shop.


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

derby said:


> With the Dorado, can you lower the fork tubes in the triple clamps ~.25" to get the bottom clearance? It wouldn't raise the BB and slack the bike much, and lowering the bars the same returns the ride position closely.
> 
> How is the the Dorado? I've had a couple Nixons bought new, the TPC+ damping was great but and both had sticktion problems near topout that never broke in.
> 
> I have cousins in Phoenix, and visit every few years. I've pedaled around the McDowell Mountain park, the race course and perimeter, gazing up at the mountain just west thinking that looked fun if there was access. Is that Bell Pass area? I'll have to ask where the access is next time. Last time there about 4 years ago riding Mormon and National up and down, it seems way harder than 12 or 13 years ago my first time, maybe I'm just older and slower, but it was much more ridable back then with much less bike than my HD now, I think it's really eroded now in sections that used to be climbable, and major trials or FR skills needed to get down those sections now. I'd like to try down Geronimo, can you ride back to the So. Mountain parking area without a lot of car traffic? or a trail over the lower east end ridge back? Again I can ask next time at a bike shop.


I have the fork at full reach on the top crown. The front end does not feel tall yet, so I could swap for a drop type upper and get some more reach. Good suggestion, thanks.

I think the Dorado is fantastic. It just does everything well, and it will fit any size wheel I want. The old one is heavy at 7.5 pounds. The newest one is even better, and weighs in at less than 6.5#. I have one of those on my Mojo HD, and it is a very good match.

Bell Pass is accessible from where you were. So is Windgate, and East End. There are 2 trails that go up out of the park: Coachwhip and Dixie Mine. Coachwhip is a nicer climb, and DM is a fun little downhill run. Drop me a PM and I can suggest some loops. I never get down to SoMo, so I am worthless for advice there.

I am with you on the "age is detrimental to climbing" thing. I really wish that bikes like this had existed about 30-40 years ago.

gerG


----------



## maxrange (Jun 9, 2020)

g3rG said:


> 650b on an Uzzi. Well, on the back anyway. So far I am very impressed by this experiment. It climbs great, turns great, and thrives on chunk!
> 
> gerG


What size 27.5 tires did you end up running?


----------

